# Government Model seen.........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I was browsing the used gun case at Guns and Ammo here in Memphis Saturday and noticed a Colt Government Model .45. This gun was well used/worn, appeared to be about 1920's vintage. The pistol sported mother of pearl stocks, and the note said "original Colt grips" and indeed they had the rampant colt emblem.

Reminded me of the pistol Jack Webb dug out of the barrel of pasta in the movie "Pete Kelly's Blues."

Bob Wright


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Really? How much did they want for it?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

45fan said:


> Really? How much did they want for it?


I didn't notice. I'll probably drop back in Saturday and let you know if you're interested.

Bob Wright


----------

